# Stihl fs 90 4 mix



## steveo3366 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got a fs 90 r 4 mix on Craig's list for a great deal. I installed a new carb and it runs pretty good. I read that you are suppose to check the valve clearance every 135 hours for proper operation. I don't have a service manual, so does anybody have any advice for doing this (valve clearance, etc..) I want to get this running perfect then switch power heads with my severely underpowered Kombi km 55 and see what the attachments can really do


----------



## catbuster (Jun 8, 2015)

See this video: 



Make sure you get the feeler gauge.


----------



## steveo3366 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks that is a great video! I will get started tomorrow when I get the correct feeler gage. Hopefully if all works out I will have the KM 55 power head sitting in the corner and be using the Fs 90 power head on the Kombi system


----------

